# New Tinkerbell Pictures



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Well got some more new pics through today I thought I would share with you all two weeks tomorrow untill I pick her up now!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

She gets more beautiful every week! She is looking really good hun - I am sure you will be very, very happy with her!

Lou
x


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you  

I really cant wait now. She has her first show in 6 weeks as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is a little stunner, your so lucky, i bet you cant wait,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh bless her she's a cutie isn't she  xx


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw she is gorgeous! I bet you are so excited about picking her up.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

aww i love the colours around her eyes.... she looks like shes wearing eye shadow. <3


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She is adorable


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub:Mmmmm yes and Mmmmm BOP,sooo adorable,thanks for sharing


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks all I will get some more pictures the day she comes home DD


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She is looking as gorgeous an as cute as ever - not long to wait now !!

D x


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Such a gorgeous cat, no wonder you can't wait to get her home! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

she's getting to be a lovely little cat :thumbup: beautiful


----------

